# downtown



## raluca_ene14

Orozhaza downtown


----------



## OldAvatar

And the question is?
As far as I know, Oroshaza is a town in Hungary...


----------



## raluca_ene14

downtown se refera la centrul orasului?
multumesc!


----------



## OldAvatar

Da!_
Downtown _este zona centrală a oraşului, uneori zona cu primăria sau cu centrul administrativ, de business etc.


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos!


----------

